# How is the job market for Mechanical engineering in Australia?



## Nishanthini (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi I am from India. Recently I got engaged and my fiance is a mechanical engineer by qualification and Senior Inspection and expediting engineer by profession in Siemens. I am a Biomedical engineering graduate. We are looking forward to migrate to Australia as it is our dream country. May I know how is the present job market there for both our professions? Where should we look for and apply to job openings for us? Please help...

Thanks a lot in advance,
Nisha


----------

